# Trail Bologna



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

:! Im loc in daton area and looking for a place that i can take my deer and get Trail Bologna made out of it? any one know of a place close?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

What would you consider close? I have tried Winners Meats in Osgood, Cavens Meats in Conover there both pretty good and within 45 minutes of you.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a recipe for summer sausage that is better than any I've ever had and you get the pleasure of doing it yourself. If you still prefer to have it done and don't care to drive to Columbus, there is a place called Thurns on Greenlawn Ave at 71 that makes some great sausage.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

There is a small meat/deli market in englewood by northmont high school called Landes. I haven't used them in a couple of years but they used to take deer meat as long as it was boneless. They will not take a whole deer. Give them a call and see what they have to offer.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I am not crazy about landes, I have been ripped off way to many times when I took hogs in for processing, They had a really bad habit of keeping cracklins. I would take 3 hogs in to process, I would specify that the people I sold the hogs to did not want the cracklins and I did... I generally got a few pounds from the hog I had slaughtered for myself back and they said they could not turn over the cracklins for the other hogs as they belonged to others (even though one hog = alot more than a pound or two). I wised up to this after a time or two and started paying for the orders and turning them in under my name and you guessed it, I was lucky if I got back 3 pounds of cracklins for 3 hogs. now, walk in thier retail store and look at all the cracklins they have for sale and you will see why hogs only produce a pound or two of cracklins there  I have never had any work done at Cavens basically because they were always to busy (This is probably a good sighn) when I was having freezer pork done, I do know alot of people that deal with the family though and I have never heard a bad thing about them. I HAVE had Halepeno cheese summer sausage that was processed at cavens on several occasions and it was spectacular


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

DZimmer_1 said:


> I am not crazy about landes, I have been ripped off way to many times when I took hogs in for processing, They had a really bad habit of keeping cracklins. I would take 3 hogs in to process, I would specify that the people I sold the hogs to did not want the cracklins and I did... I generally got a few pounds from the hog I had slaughtered for myself back and they said they could not turn over the cracklins for the other hogs as they belonged to others (even though one hog = alot more than a pound or two). I wised up to this after a time or two and started paying for the orders and turning them in under my name and you guessed it, I was lucky if I got back 3 pounds of cracklins for 3 hogs. now, walk in thier retail store and look at all the cracklins they have for sale and you will see why hogs only produce a pound or two of cracklins there  I have never had any work done at Cavens basically because they were always to busy (This is probably a good sighn) when I was having freezer pork done, I do know alot of people that deal with the family though and I have never heard a bad thing about them. I HAVE had Halepeno cheese summer sausage that was processed at cavens on several occasions and it was spectacular


It has been 3-4 years since I took anything to them. Last time I wanted a few pounds of jerky made and it was $9/lb and took 3 months. My dad usually butchered his own and we would take boneless meat to them for sausage and hunter sticks to be made and didn't have any problems.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

With the prices getting to what I think are high considering I am the one supplying the meat I decided to do my own last year. I was surprised with the product. It was pretty good. I bought one of those kits at Gander Mtn. Ground the venision in my hobart mixer and bought ground pork to mix with it. Took 2 nites after work to get it done. I would say the hard parts are mixing a 15# meatloaf and stuffing it in the casings. I baked it in the oven and everyone loved it. Nothing worse than paying $80 and everyone asking for a stick. I do love Winners little trail sticks kinda like slimjims, there great for the treestand.


----------

